# Como adaptar el Amplificador de 200w ampliable a 400w a Mosfet



## roberhoz (Oct 29, 2009)

Saludos a todos 

Quisiera por favor que alguen publicara como adaptar la salida del Amplificador de 200w ampliable a 400w de bipolar (2sc3858) a mosfet (Preferiblemente de las series IRF que abundan mas) ....?


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Oct 29, 2009)

roberhoz dijo:


> Quisiera por favor que alguen publicara como adaptar la salida del Amplificador de 200w ampliable a 400w de bipolar (2sc3858) a mosfet (Preferiblemente de las series IRF que abundan mas) ....?



Nada mas que eso querés? Eso implica un rediseño casi completo del amplificador y el uso de MOSFET que no son adecuados para el trabajo en audio.

Que te parece si lo hacés vos y lo compartes con el foro?


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 29, 2009)

ezavalla dijo:


> .....Que te parece si lo hacés vos y lo compartes con el foro?


Si y con los resultados de las pruebas y el diseño del impreso por supuesto.

En el foro existen muy buenos diseños con MOSFET, busca alguno.


----------



## aldemarar (Oct 31, 2009)

ezavalla dijo:


> Nada mas que eso querés? Eso implica un rediseño casi completo del amplificador y el uso de MOSFET que no son adecuados para el trabajo en audio.


 
Quisiera saber porque dices que los MOSFET no son adecuados para audio


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Oct 31, 2009)

aldemarar dijo:


> ezavalla dijo:
> 
> 
> > Nada mas que eso querés? Eso implica un rediseño casi completo del amplificador y el uso de MOSFET que no son adecuados para el trabajo en audio.
> ...



Yo no digo que los mosfets no sean adecuados para audio. Lo que digo es que los mosfet que el pide:


			
				roberhoz dijo:
			
		

> Quisiera por favor que alguen publicara como adaptar la salida del Amplificador de 200w ampliable a 400w de bipolar (2sc3858) a mosfet (*Preferiblemente de las series IRF que abundan mas*) ....?


de la serie IRF NO SON ADECUADOS PARA AUDIO, por más que existan uno cuantos amplificadores que los usen, las condiciones de operación y las exigencias a los drivers hacen que no sean buenos para esta función. De hecho, la serie IRF son dispositivos diseñados para conmutación, no para operaciona lineal.


----------



## aldemarar (Nov 2, 2009)

Tengo un re-diseño que hice en Proteus , en la simulación al parecer funciona y en la salida me da una onda seno pero si alguien lo puede mejorar perfecto trabaja con 130 Vdc+- y con transistores irfp250 y su complemento en la salida, lo que no se es si los Mosfet están trabajando , mando la simulación

Acá dejo el plano completo para ver si se ve mejor


----------



## luisgrillo (Nov 2, 2009)

Imposible hacer funcionar el amplificador co +-130Vcd con los mosfet irfp250, ya que su tension maxima de Vds es de 200V.
Cambiando los irfp250 por los irfp450 estarias trabajando con ese nivel devoltage seguro para la Vds.


----------



## Tacatomon (Nov 3, 2009)

roberhoz dijo:


> Saludos a todos
> 
> Quisiera por favor que alguen publicara como adaptar la salida del Amplificador de 200w ampliable a 400w de bipolar (2sc3858) a mosfet (Preferiblemente de las series IRF que abundan mas) ....?



Poe que no le echas un vistaso a este amplificador y te evitas el rediseñar la etapa, nadia lo hara por ti.  Usa Mosfets y es compacto.

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/ampli-highend-clased-ucd-25w-1250wrms-solo-2-mosfets-n-24854/

Saludos!!!


----------



## roberhoz (Nov 3, 2009)

La cuestión es que nadie nace a este mundo sabiendo ni creo que haya alguien que lo sepa todo, mas bien todos estamos para aprender. El problema consiste en que donde yo vivo los componentes de electrónica escasean mucho y si tengo muchos diagramas que he encontrado con diseños a Mosfet , pero no tengo como obtener éstos, así que lancé la pregunta porque quería saber si  se podía de una forma sencilla  sustituir los costosos y difíciles transistores de salida, ya que no poseo conocimientos tan avanzados en amplificadores de audio como otros … Pero bien, ya veo que la cosa no es tan fácil.

Aquí les adjunto un diseño que hice en el circuitmaker para que por favor alguien lo revise  y me diga que problemas tiene
Gracias a todos por sus comentarios porque de todo y de todos se aprende


----------



## Tacatomon (Nov 4, 2009)

Por que seguir usando la amplificación en clase AB cuando se puede simplificar todo usando clase D???


----------



## Oscar Monsalvo (Nov 23, 2009)

aldemarar dijo:


> tengo un rediseño que hise en proteus.en la simulasion al pareser funciona en la salida me da una onda seno pero si alguien lo puede mejorar perfecto trabaja con 130vdc+- y con transistores irfp250 y su complemento en la salidad, lo que no se es si los mosfet estan trabajando. mando la simulasion
> 
> aca dejo el plano completo para ver si se ve mejor


 
He visto modificaciones parecidas, pero es que los mosfet no deben tomarse a la ligera, ya que estos trabajan por tension y no por corriente como los bjt.

Le hace falta a tu diseño un diodo zener en el circuito de gate y source para proteger la union, ya que sin este se mueren los mosfet por sobretension porque esa union solo soporta +-20v.

Saludos


----------



## aldemarar (Mar 23, 2011)

las vias y el otfe como dises no es un problema y yo fuy el que rediseñe la zener para 96+- y con ese voltage tienes mas de 500w no necesitas mas, revisa mis mensajes y encuentraras el plano


----------



## guarod (Ago 26, 2011)

saludo amigo...

este diagrama que subiste.. funciona.,, estoy interesado en realizarlo... hablame...


----------



## palomo (Ago 27, 2011)

guarod dijo:


> este diagrama que subiste.. funciona.,, estoy interesado en realizarlo... hablame...


 

Este diagrama de que funciona......  funciona y mejor de lo que cres en este enlace lo encontraras, es una aportacion de Tupolev, varios miembros del foro lo han realizado, actualmente me encuentro montandolo solo que en una vercion de 4 canales esto es por comodidad ya que es para un sonido y el espacio es vital, asi que no dudes y armalo en el post se encuentra toda la informacion asi que te toca leer.

Saludos


----------



## guarod (Ago 27, 2011)

palomo dijo:


> Este diagrama de que funciona...... funciona y mejor de lo que cres en este enlace lo encontraras, es una aportacion de Tupolev, varios miembros del foro lo han realizado, actualmente me encuentro montandolo solo que en una vercion de 4 canales esto es por comodidad ya que es para un sonido y el espacio es vital, asi que no dudes y armalo en el post se encuentra toda la informacion asi que te toca leer.
> Saludos


 
Gracias por sacarme de dudas,,, Panamio.. compraré todo los materiales para empezar a armarlo... gracias...


----------

